#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Νέα Τεχνική Οδηγία : Αυτο-συμπυκνούμενο σκυρόδεμα

## marsellos

Ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνταξη από την Επιτροπή Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος του ΣΠΜΕ  της 
Τεχνικής Οδηγίας : Τ.Ο.-5 : Αυτοσυμπυκνούμενο σκυρόδεμα , η οποία θα αναρτηθεί στο Site
του spme.gr , στα μέσα Μαρτίου.
   Σε επόμενο μήνυμα,  θα ενημερώσω για την ημερομηνία που θα αναρτηθεί.
Ν.Μαρσέλλος

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατεβάστε την από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## marsellos

Όπως βλέπετε τηρήσαμε την υπόσχεση για την Τ.Ο.-5 : Αυτοσυμπυκνούμενο σκυρόδεμα ( spme.gr).
Να ενημερώσω τώρα τους φίλους του emichanikos.gr, ότι το επόμενο θέμα που επεξεργάζεται η Επιτροπή 
Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος του ΣΠΜΕ είναι :
Τ.0.-6: Διάβρωση οπλισμού σε στοιχεία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος λόγω ενανθράκωσης η/και δράσης χλωριόντων
Μέρος : 1ο , Ανθεκτικό σκυρόδεμα . Θα βασισθούμε στην Αμερικανική Προδιαγραφή : ACI-201.2R

Θα ακολουθήσουν σε άλλα μέρη, η Διάβρωση Χαλύβων και η Επισκευή Ρωγμών.
Προβλεπόμενο πέρας σύνταξης : τέλος Δεκεμβρίου 2014.

----------

Xάρης

----------

